# Special Needs Rat in MA



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

I work at a Petco in Milford, MA, and in about 4-5 days we have a rat named Daisy finishing up her last round of meds that will be going up for adoption. She is super sweet with the most wonderful disposition despite everything she's been through. She has what the vet thinks is a permanent head tilt, though it has improved some with antibiotics. She still has some fear poops and has a few issues with vertigo when you first pick her up, but she's just a little darling and we all love her in the store! I can't take any more rats, but I figured I'd let you all know about her incase you or any other rattie friends in the area were interested!  She is a PEW and about 10-11 weeks old is our best guess.


----------

